# Ma was w dupie



## Orpington

Could anyone tell me what "Ma was w dupie" means in English?
Thanks!


----------



## Boniej

It's a rude way to tell you don't care about somebody e.g. don't give a copper/a fig/pap/fuck/rat's ass.


----------



## Thomas1

_Ma was w dupie_ means _He doesn't give a fuck about you. _(you referring to plural).

Tom


----------



## mietagosia

It literally means "he has you in his ass"  - I know it sounds a bit weird to a non-native speaker . Again, I'd say it means "he doesn't care about you, he takes you for granted"  more than "he doesn't give a fuck about you" (that sounds harsher). Even though "ma was w dupie" doesn't imply anything nice, I just think it sounds too rude if you translate it  using the word "fuck" because in the Polish version the most bulgar word used in the whole sentence is "dupa" ("ass").


----------



## Orpington

Oh dear :S- someone must not like me much!

Anyway thanks guys!


----------



## Thomas1

mietagosia said:


> It literally means "he has you in his ass"  - I know it sounds a bit weird to a non-native speaker . Again, I'd say it means "he doesn't care about you, he takes you for granted"  more than "he doesn't give a fuck about you" (that sounds harsher). Even though "ma was w dupie" doesn't imply anything nice, I just think it sounds too rude if you translate it  using the word "fuck" because in the Polish version the most bulgar word used in the whole sentence is "dupa" ("ass").


Well, what does the fuck version lack then? I was also thinking whether this wasn't too vulgar as a translation but I had noted one thing being in English speaking countries, perhaps it's just me and it would be good to hear some other comments, note I am simply making an observation now, but it seems that English speakers use the "saying" in question more freely and with less embarassment than we use its literal dictionary translations. I think Poles are more prudish about this. Briefly, it passes more smoothly through their ears than through ours which is why I think it is a sort of on a par with the Polish expression.


Tom


----------



## jazyk

This makes a lot of sense to me if I think about what we say in Brazil and what I hear in the States.


----------

